# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Figurena - czy skuteczna na odchudzanie ?

## KasiaSkibińska

Tak jak w temacie, czy uważacie ze ten suplement diety włączony do kuracji odchudzającej to dobry wybór. Dodam że nie poradziłam sobie z samą dietą i z ćwiczeniami, szukam czegoś co mi pomoże. Pytam o figurene bo koleżanka mi opowiadała że jej ciotka po ciąży zastosowała ten suplement i schudła 15 kg w 3 miesiące a też na samych dietach nie dawała rady. Czyli tak jakby suplement z polecenia ale szukam jeszcze pewności bo wiem że temat suplementów jest ostrożny.

----------


## Magda1000

Stosuję od początku roku doskonale hamuje łaknienie na diecie. Jak na razie parę kilo spadło myślę że dobrze wybrałam jestem jak najbardziej zadowolona bo nie męczę się na diecie.

----------


## Tominka

Stosowałam 3 rożne tego typu środki i Figurena chyba najlepsza - przynajmniej działa świetnie na mój organizm. Od samego początku stosowania mniej chciało mi się jeść i metabolizm przyśpieszał. Po tygodniu włączyłam lekkie ćwiczenia no i oczywiście przez cały czas dbałam żeby nie jeść wysokokalorycznych produktów. Udało mi się schudnąć na ty preparacie przez cały okres kuracji który trwa 3 miesiące - 14 kg. Tak więc uważam że to dobry wybór...

----------


## Gocha1

Chciałam podzielić się z wami moimi spostrzeżeniami na temat Figurena. Zakupiłam około 2 miesiące temu biorę cały czas i jestem na diecie własnego pomysłu.zauważyłam, że mimo deficytu kalorycznego nie odczuwam głodu dieta z tym preparatem jest dla nie zadziwiająco komfortowa.i już 6 kg ubyło jestem bardzo mile zaskoczona!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 2 miesiącach z Figurena 8 kilo mniej czułam się bardzo komfortowo na diecie to był dobry wybór tyle w temacie.

----------


## Gość sisi

Figurena działa na mnie jak szatan w miesiąc 6 kilo mniej na + pozdro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam się podzielić spostrzeżeniami na temat 2 miesięcznego stosowania diety i Figurena Slim. Moja dieta to nic nadzwyczajnego po prostu ŻM do tego od czasu do czasu długie spacery z koleżanką. Na początku przygody z odchudzaniem warzyłam 68 kg obecnie waga waha mi się między 60 a 61 kg Figurena bardzo dobrze pomogła mi w procesie spadku wagi. Nie czuję głodu a jestem cały czas na deficycie jedyne co mnie denerwuje ale to chyba tak każdy ma jak się chudnie to suchość w ustach i taki dziwny słodkawy posmak taki pod morelowy podchodzący.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie na te produkty !!

----------


## Serena

Uważam na to co kupuję i zanim zdecydowałam się na zakup preparatu Figurena SLim sprawdziłam dokładnie jego skład - dopiero jak okazał się ok, kupiłam. Jestem bardzo zadowolona ze swojej decyzji w efekcie swojej kuracji schudłam 14 kg w 3 miesiące chyba efekt imponujący co?! Trzymam tą wagę już 1 miesiąc i jak się ciesze z tego że nie muszę już walczyć z nadwagą, mieszczę się w każdą sukienkę jaka mi się podoba. Moje biedne dwie koleżanki ścigają się z czasem żeby zdążyć do wiosny - jedną udało mi się namówić na figurena a druga kręci nosem - jestem przekonana że będzie strasznie zdziwiona jak Agnieszka dołączy do klubu szczupłych a ona nie będzie wiedzieć co robi nie tak, że ma takie słabe efekty...

----------


## Monisia90

Przekonałam się do tego suplementu pierwszy raz przy odchudzaniu będę stosować wspomagacz. Myślę,że do wakacji będę atrakcyjna i chłopacy będą mnie podrywać :Smile: ,że będę miała już dość tego :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przekonałam się do tego suplementu pierwszy raz przy odchudzaniu będę stosować wspomagacz. Myślę,że do wakacji będę atrakcyjna i chłopacy będą mnie podrywać,że będę miała już dość tego


Tylko uważaj żeby nie było wpadki po tej Figurenie :Smile:

----------


## chmura

LIPA
Lepiej naturalne suplementy a nie truć się chemią, najpierw trzeba oczyścić jelita ze złogów np. młodym zielonym jeczmieniem, poźniej dodać do diety spiruline lub chlorellę, algi którę odkwaszają organizm. Ograniczyć mięso i słodycze i włączyć ruch. Nie dajcie się nabierać na chemiczne syntetyczne oszustwa !

----------


## chmura

Lepiej naturalne suplementy a nie truć się chemią, najpierw trzeba oczyścić jelita ze złogów np. młodym zielonym jeczmieniem, poźniej dodać do diety spiruline lub chlorellę, algi którę odkwaszają organizm. Ograniczyć mięso i słodycze i włączyć ruch. Nie dajcie się nabierać na chemiczne syntetyczne oszustwa !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te całe złogi to jest ściema jeszcze te zdjęcia na każdym forum o cudownym przeczyszczeniu jelit przestań reklamować jakieś gówno!

----------


## Alojzaa

Ja też jestem kolejnym przykładem że taki suplement diety jak figurena może tylko pomóc w odchudzaniu. w 3 miesiące 11 kg mniej.

----------


## Elejza

No moja koleżanka właśnie się dała namówić na figurene ma trochę do zrzucenia tych kg, planuje schudnąć do wakacji aż 20kg. Kibicuje jej w tych planach. Sama  się zastanawiam czy nie kupić tego suplementu ale jeszcze poczekam na jej efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak kolezanka nie bedzie trzymać diety i bedzie za twoimi plecami podjadać to efetk bedzie marny. Jak chcesz schudnąć to kup sobie ten Suplement i trzymaj się diety POWODZENIA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak kolezanka nie bedzie trzymać diety i bedzie za twoimi plecami podjadać to efetk bedzie marny. Jak chcesz schudnąć to kup sobie ten Suplement i trzymaj się diety POWODZENIA.


Nie patrz na koleżanke tylko patrz na siebie jeśli chcesz schudnać to wiesz co masz robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie patrz na koleżanke tylko patrz na siebie jeśli chcesz schudnać to wiesz co masz robić


Dokładnie każdy panem swego życia!!!

----------


## Fio_na

Zdecydowałam się na zakup figureny tylko ze względu na opinię mojego dietetyka, gdyby nie on w życiu nie kupiłabym żadnego suplementu tego typu i to był mój błąd. Dopiero jak zaczęłam stosować ten suplement diety kg zaczęły spadać jak powinny, mój dietetyk mówi że figurena wspomaga szybsza przemianę materii w naszym organizmie i ogranicza wchłanianie tych złych kalorii. Nie wiem jak inne suplementy tego typu działają ale ja wystawiam ocenę 9/10 - dziesiątki nie dam bo jednak nie lubię łykać tabletek.

----------


## Hankapolka

moje przygody z odchudzaniem trwały blisko 3 lata bez żadnych sensownych efektów, dopiero gdy dowiedziałam się o figurenie od koleżanki i zobaczyłam efekty, podjęłam decyzję by wspomóc się tym środkiem. w 3 miesiące zrzuciałam ponad 15 kg i choć minęło już pół roku od kuracji efekt pozostaje na podobnym poziomie.

----------


## ressi

to pierwszy suplement diety który faktycznie na mnie zadziałał i nie było efektów jojo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrze podkręca metabolizm wiadomo o co chodzi :Smile:  Jestem zadowolone z tego suplementu bo doskonale pomaga mi w redukcji mojego ciała i w utrzymaniu diety cieszę się że to kupiłam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem młoda i mam 17 lat pierwszy raz będę korzystać z suplementów diety przy odchudzaniu mam nadzieje że polepszy mi ten środek odchudzanie :Smile:

----------


## NieznajomyPan

Zajmuje się sportem od dawna  :Smile:  poczytałem teraz co to za wynalazek  :Smile: jego skład to według strony producenta:
Ekstrakt z liści czerwonej herbaty
Ekstrakt z nasion białej fasoli
Ekstrakt z korzenia imbiru
Ekstrakt z guarany 10% kofeiny
Sproszkowany owoc pieprzu kajeńskiego
Ekstrakt z plechy morszczynu pęcherzykowatego standaryzowany na zawartość jodu
Powiem tak skład nie jest zły bo to są podstawowe składniki tzw. spalaczy tłuszczu ale cena 89 zł trochę wygórowana  :Smile: 
*Poza tym tego typu suplementy bierzemy tylko przed jaką kolwiek aktywnością fizyczną a nie jak podaje producent do posiłków lub po -totalne nieporozumienie *  ponieważ marnujecie tylko potencjał tej tabletki

----------


## NieznajomyPan

cz.2  :Smile: 
Drogie Panie to samo co jest w tej tabletce możecie zrobić same w domu tanim kosztem i zdrowiej :
kupcie zieloną herbatkę , korzeń imbiru , cynamon, pieprz cayenne 
zaparzacie mocną zieloną dodajecie odrobinę startego imbiru troszkę cynamonu a nawet pieprzu cayenne i macie naturalny spalacz tłuszczu bez żadnej chemii  :Smile:  może nie smakuje to mega ale działa i możecie takie herbatki pić kilka razy dziennie  :Smile: 
a przy odchudzaniu podstawa to ruch oraz zasada mniej żryj  :Smile:  
*Osobiście nie wierze w te opinie osób które piszą ,że schudły dzięki tym tabletkom bez diety i dodatkowego wysiłku aerobowego .*

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może masz rację że można samemu zrobić podobną miksturę ale powiem ci szczerze że nie mam czasu na latanie po sklepach w poszukiwaniu tych składników i później odmierzanie odpowiednich proporcji żeby stworzyć coś na wzór figureny tym bardziej że ciężko będzie jeszcze skopiować tą ich opracowaną formułę której nie ujawnili na stronie. Kupiłam tydzień temu i nie żałuję...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A za proces utraty wagi nie jest odpowiedzialny odpowiedni bilans makroskładników i deficyt kaloryczny ćwiczenia to tylko dodatek rzeźba ciała :Smile: .Jak bym była ponad swoje zapotrzebowanie Kcal i ćwiczyła to bym raczej zaczęła tyć ale i mięśni by przybyło :Smile:  Wgłębiłam się w watek i powyżej nikt nie pisał że nie ma diety gdyby ci ludzie jej nie mieli to by nie chudli :Smile:

----------


## puninia

> A za proces utraty wagi nie jest odpowiedzialny odpowiedni bilans makroskładników i deficyt kaloryczny ćwiczenia to tylko dodatek rzeźba ciała.Jak bym była ponad swoje zapotrzebowanie Kcal i ćwiczyła to bym raczej zaczęła tyć ale i mięśni by przybyło Wgłębiłam się w watek i powyżej nikt nie pisał że nie ma diety gdyby ci ludzie jej nie mieli to by nie chudli


Takie samo mam podejście do tego tematu i tak jest w rzeczywistości dobrze napisane :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo białka na deficycie trzeba jeść i figura będzie jak talala!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuję od 2 tyg i 2 kg mam mniej nie ma się czym chwalić na razie wiem wiem :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za miesiąc dwa będzie lepiej nie łam się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No po 2 miesiącach to tak 6kg to minimum zejdzie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam schudłam i polecam. krótko zwięźle i na temat.

----------


## Aldonaa

DZięki diecie i suplemencie Figurena udało mi się schudnąć 10 kg w 3 miesiącę a i forma o wiele lepsza od biegania koleżanki mi zazdroszczą mojej nowej figury :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gratulacje ja mam do zrzucenia 20kg więc do wakacji się nie wyrobie jestem smutna fest  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratulacje ja mam do zrzucenia 20kg więc do wakacji się nie wyrobie jestem smutna fest


500 Kcal i ogień z tyłka nie ma opierdalanie się :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy 500-800 kcal dało by się te 20 kg ogarnąć do wakacji na początku spadnie woda i juz z 5 kilo do przodu zostaje 15 tylko :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy 500-800 kcal dało by się te 20 kg ogarnąć do wakacji na początku spadnie woda i juz z 5 kilo do przodu zostaje 15 tylko


nie wytrzymasz na takim niskim kcal no chyba że forma na wakacje za wszelką cenę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wytrzymasz na takim niskim kcal no chyba że forma na wakacje za wszelką cenę


Kobiety są zdolne do wszystkiego!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rude są zdolne do wszystkiego a te inne trochę mniej:P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z figurena i dieta 1200 kcal schudłam 10 kg w 3 miesiące w pasie 7 cm mniej hahaha

----------


## Zuśka

Kupiłam Figurene i okazało się to świetna decyzja. Wcześniej byłam na diecie kopenhaskiej po której maiłam efekt jojo i się załamałam. Ostatnią próbą było właśnie spróbowanie suplementu figurena na szczęście m pomógł schudnąć 11 kg i już jestem miesiąc po kuracji bez efektu jojo. Warto pochwalić ten produkt.

----------


## barbara S

Dobrze działa ten suplement na deficycie kalorycznym nie odczuwałam głodu i przemiana też dobra była udało mi się zredukować 8 kilo w 70 dni  :Smile:

----------


## GoskaPol

Zanim zaczniecie odchudzanie z figureną przygotujcie sobie notes i zapisujcie codziennie ile ważycie. Ja się ważę z rana i wieczorem, dzięki temu widzę efekty działania tego suplementu diety a to mnie dodtakowo motywuje do działania. Bo oprócz stosowania figureny co dwa dni wychodze na bieganie. Pozdrawiam Gośka, życze Wam skucesów w odchudzaniu na lato

----------


## Jagodka85

Diety muszą swoje trwać ale kto by wytrzymał jeśli nie będzie widział rezultatów. I tak było w moim przypadku, próbowałam już różnych diet i każdą przerywałam bez skutku. Motywacja spadała przez brak zmian na wadze. Aż do czasu kiedy znajomy poinformował mnie o figurenie. On sam stosuje ten preparat z widocznym efektem więc i ja zamówiłam sobie. Muszę przyznać szczerze że to był strzał w dziesiątkę, już po tygodniu stosowania poszło mi 2 kilogramy mniej bez większego wysiłku. W końcu zobaczyłam promyk światła w tunelu. Moja motywacja wzrosła bo widzę efekty. Wiem że to był dobry wybór i już niedługo będę mogła włożyć moją ulubioną sukienkę która aktualnie jest na mnie za mała.

----------


## Achojka

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że ja wiele razy próbowałam chudnąć przy głodówce, nawet przy systematycznych ćwiczeniach i nigdy to nie dawało efektów. Jeśli już coś się ruszało, to zaraz pojawiał się efekt jojo. Masakra. W tym przypadku, przynajmniej jak na razie, nie ma mowy o jojo. Przy figurenie mam stabilny spadek wagi? Ciekawi mnie co jest tego powodem że tak dobrze na mnie działa.

----------


## GosiaKmiec

Nie wiem co takiego wyróżnia figurene na tle konkurencji bo stosowałam już kilka różnych produktów i tylko figurena faktycznie pomogła mi schudnąć tyle ile planowałam i bez żadnych przeszkód.

----------


## Jezss

Siedzę właśnie w pracy i nie mogę się skupic na zadaniach tylko myślę czy kliknąć ten przycisk Zamów na stronie figurena.pl czy nie? Chyba klikne dla świętego spokoju, bo juz nie mogę na siebie patrzeć w lustrze, szczególnie po świetach zauważyłam jak mój brzuch zaczał się wylewać za majtole :/

----------


## Aśka33

Warto dołączyć ten suplement do kuracji odchudzającej. Kupiłam razem z siostrą - obie mamy od dawna problem z nadwagą najpewniej to przez nasz siedzący tryb życia i wiążące się z tym złe nawyki żywieniowe. Niestety samo bieganie przez 2 miesiące nie przyniosło nam efektu, dopiero wyłączenie cukru z diety zaczęło coś pomagać ale też nie na tyle żeby mówić o sukcesach w odchudzaniu. Siostra znalazła w aptece ulotkę figureny - co ciekawe którego to nie można kupić w aptece (prośba do producenta: nie każdy lubi robić zakupy w internecie, może zacznijcie dostarczać ten suplement do aptek). Udało nam się zamówić na stronie figurena.pl 3 opakowania (fajnie że jedno było gratis) no i zabrałyśmy się za siebie. Pierwszy tydzień nie przyniósł żadnych zmian w efektach, nie powiem ale trochę nas to zdenerwowało bo sam suplement do tanich nie należy więc był strach że zmarnowałyśmy pieniądze - na szczęście w drugim tygodniu już można było odczuć różnicę. Sukcesywnie preparat zaczynał działać coraz bardziej widocznie (przede wszystkim zauważyłyśmy przyśpieszenie metabolizmu, więcej energii i dzięki temu szybszy spadek wagi). Ani ja ani moja siostra nie miałyśmy żadnych reakcji uczuleniowych a obie jesteśmy alergiczkami, nie wystąpiły też żadne inne dolegliwości. W sumie przez półtora miesiąca każda z nas już zrzuciła trochę kg ja mam 7 kg mniej a siostra 6,2 kg więc efekt fajny. Kupujemy oczywiście kolejne 3 paczki i zabieramy się za letnią figurę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam 2 rożne tego typu środki i Figurena chyba działa świetnie na mój organizm. Kiedy zaczęłam stosować mniej chciało mi się jeść i metabolizm przyśpieszał. Cały czas wykonywałam ćwiczenia no i oczywiście przez cały czas miałam dietę. Udało mi się schudnąć  przez cały okres kuracji który 2 miesięcznej 10 kg.Koleżanka bez ćwiczeń schudła 5 kg

----------


## Eliza29

ja tez od dluzszego czasu staram sie odchudzic, na poczatku zaczelam ograniczac slodycze,chleb,makaron itp. ale szczerze marny efekt,w kazdym razie bardzo powolny...teraz udalo mi sie schudnac 5kg ,a nie meczylam sie az tak bardzo ,polecam Ci i reszcie dziewczyn diete wraz z preparatem Figurena Slim. Dowiedzialam sie o tym preparacie przypadkiem...moja znajoma ma corke z duza nadwaga i dietetyczka wlasnie taki preparat dołaczyła do jej diety. Sam preparat można kupić na stronie figurena.pl - spróbujcie właczyc do swoich diet na pewno nie pożałujecie.

----------


## Anitta

Przede wszystkim najważniejsze jest prawidłowe odżywianie to podstawa kuracji. Figurena slim stosowałam i faktycznie może dobrze wspomóc nasze działania poprzez przyśpieszenie metabolizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaczynam właśnie się odchudzać razem z figureną czy na początku trzeba jakoś specjalnie na coś uważać, kiedy już pierwszych efektów można się spodziewać?

----------


## slawka

Uzywam figurena , cwicze codziennie 1h i odstawiłam slodycze. Przez 1,5 miesiaca stracilam 9 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaczynam właśnie się odchudzać razem z figureną czy na początku trzeba jakoś specjalnie na coś uważać, kiedy już pierwszych efektów można się spodziewać?


tak uważaj na dietę, cukier, słodycze, potrawy słone - pamiętaj że figurena to wspomagacz a nie odchudzacz. Każdy efekty ma różne to kwestia indywidualna ale jeżeli będziesz przestrzegać zaleceń to już w pierwszym tygodniu zauważysz spadek wagi większy niż normalnie przy diecie.

----------


## gosc2

Figurena mi pomogly, w portwelu za wiele nie ubylo takie tabletki kosztuja kilkadziesiąt złotych na miesiac to nie majatek a ja schudlam - zdrowie jest bezcenne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój cel, czyli 55 kg osiągnęłam dopiero po n-tej próbie. Zanim trafiłam na figurena, próbowałam wszystkeigo co reklamowali w tv i gazetach. Okazało się, że to co najlepsze broni się samo. Figurena bez reklamy okazał się najskuteczniejszy. Bo nie tylko spadła waga aż o 14 kg po trzech miesiącach kuracji, ale mogłam tez zapomnieć o efekcie jo-jo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatecznie dałem się przekonać na zakup po tym jak zauważyłam przecenę na figurena.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myslę że jak moja koleżanka która zawsze miała problem z nadwaga i schudła na figurenie to chyba każdemu może ona pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję juz pierwszy tydzień - moja opinia jest taka: wypełnia żołądek nie chce sie jeść miedzy posiłkami nie zatrzymuje wody w organizmie, dobrze przyśpiesza metabolizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W trakcie studiów strasznie dużo przytyłam przez te stresy i siedzacy tryb życia, a studia miałam bardzo cięzkie bo z prawa i administracji więc nie miałam czasu na to żeby o siebie zadbać. Po studiach długo nie mogłam znaleć dla siebie metody na zrzucenie tych kg nadwagi w końcu dałam sie przekonać na zakup figurena i powiem Wam że nie żałuję. Działanie tych tabletek jest zauważalne i łatwiej mi utrzymać dietę. W końcu odchudzanie stało się dla mnie prostsze i mam wielką nadziję że uda mi się pożegnać z nadwagą jak najszybciej.

----------


## Ywonna

hej, ja przytyłam znacząco po stosowaniu antykoncepcji. niestety okazało się, że miałam źle dobrane pigułki,a nie miałam czasu zając się poważnie tematem. nowa praca, zajęcia po pracy i tak pojawiło się dodatkowe kilkanaście kilo. od początku roku zaczęłam jeśc 5 posiłków/dziennie, chodzę na zumbę i kupiłam sobie błonnik jabłkowy GAL'a, dzięki któremu nie podjadam. powiem Wam, że jestem już prawie 10 kg na minusie. i bez jakiejś uciążliwej diety, tylko ten błonnik. polecam i trzymam kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powodzenia wszystkim stosującym figurene, mi zleciało już 5 kg po miesiącu więc jestem bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto miał zawsze problem z tuszą ten dobrze wie jak to niszczy człowiekowi życie, w końcu człowiek się przyzwyczaja i ma gdzieś swoja nadwagę nie zważa na to że akceptuje problem który może rodzić kolejne problemy ze zdrowiem. Więc dziewczyny nie gódźcie się ze swoja nadwagą tylko z nią walczcie. Jest tyle teraz sposobów na to żeby to się udało tylko weźcie się za siebie - najlepiej już dzisiaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cale szczescie u mnie podzialala dieta od dietetyka (najlepszy na swiecie w Medicorze medicor.krakow.pl) oraz ruch. Poza tym ja nie wierze w dzialanie tych wszystkich herbatek tabletek i nie wiem czego jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim przypadku po pierwszym miesiącu waga spadła o 4 kg, w drugim 3,5 kg. Wynik 7,5 kg w dwa miesiące był i jest dla mnie całkowicie wystarczający.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli sie odchudzać, a raczej przejść na zdrowy tryb życia. Mogę zrozumieć suplementację, którą poleci Ci specjalista jak  u mnie z centrum odchudzania i odżywiania. Od razu miałam powiedziane, że to może przyśpieszyć proces, ale nie zastąpi zdrowych posiłków i dużo ćwiczeń, jakieś 5 razy w tygodniu. - 8 kilogramów w 2 miesiące zrobiło wrażenie i na mnie i na otoczeniu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uzywam Figurena Slim , cwicze codziennie 1h I odstawolam slodycze. Przez 1,5 miesiaca stracilam 9 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Figurena spełnia swoje wymagania, dodaje energii, hamuje łaknienie, poprawia samopoczucie pozwala na szybkie pozbycie się tkanki tłuszczowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku nie wierzyłam w skuteczność tych tabletek, ale poszukałam trochę opinii po internecie i w zasadzie więkoszść była pozytywna. Stwierdziłam, że nie mam nic do stracenia i zamówiłam zestaw. Po miesiącu wiedziałam, że to był znakomity wybór - schudłam 9 kg, a po kolejnym następne 5. Łącznie 14 kg w 2 miesiące. Dawno nie byłam tak szczęśliwa ze swoim ciałem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze stawiam tylko na sprawdzone produkty. Do tej grupy zaliczę z pewnościa Figurene Slim. Jest to suplement diety dla wszystkich, którzy chcą ograniczyć przyswajanie kalorii z pokarmów. W tej roli ten produkt sprawdza się genialnie. Ja zaobserwowałam spadek wagi już po miesiącu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w pierwszym tygodniu stosowania nie zauważyłam żadnej różnicy, po dwóch tygodniach miałam 1 kg mniej. Od trzeciego tygodnia zauważyłam że moja przemiana materii znacznie przyśpieszyła. W sumie po 3 miesiącach kuracji schudłam 16 kg. Polecam figurena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem:
Zalety: skład, dziąłanie, długotrwały efekt 
Wady: cena, dostępność 
Jednak jeżi do tej pory ochudznaie nam nie wychodziło to warto zastosować figurena slim.

----------


## Martusia

Ja bym tego nie brała. Podstawą odchudzania powinna być zdrowa, odpowiednio dobrana dieta i ruch. Pewnych rzeczy nie można, a nawet nie powinno się przyspieszać. Osoby które piszą, że schudły 9 kilo w miesiąc niech się poważnie nad sobą zastanowią, po prawidłowe chudnięcie to ok. 0.5 kg do 1 kg góra na tydzień, inaczej może dojść do niedoborów witamin i powstania chorób. Zresztą szybka utrata wagi zaowocuje efektem jojo, organizm nie jest głupi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym tego nie brała. Podstawą odchudzania powinna być zdrowa, odpowiednio dobrana dieta i ruch. Pewnych rzeczy nie można, a nawet nie powinno się przyspieszać. Osoby które piszą, że schudły 9 kilo w miesiąc niech się poważnie nad sobą zastanowią, po prawidłowe chudnięcie to ok. 0.5 kg do 1 kg góra na tydzień, inaczej może dojść do niedoborów witamin i powstania chorób. Zresztą szybka utrata wagi zaowocuje efektem jojo, organizm nie jest głupi.


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. Osoby wypowiadające się powyżej podkreśliły, że jest to dodatek do diety i ćwiczeń ( a nie zamiennik). Wiadomo, że nie istnieją tabletki cud- ale jeżeli się odpowiednio odżywia i ćwiczy to takie tabletki idealnie wspomogą odchudzanie. Radziłabym czytać ze zrozumienien

----------


## Optilux_pl

Jako zwykły dodatek i uzupełnienie jak najbardziej może być,nie zaszkodzi a przynajmniej psychicznie poczujemy się lepiej. Nic jednak nie zastąpi aktywności fizycznej,treningu i co najważniejsze: systematyczności aby poczynić postępy w procesie odchudzania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten produkt nie działa!!! Kupiłam bo mial dobre opinie, ale serio nie wiem skad one sie wzięły. Cwicze, jestem na diecie a efektów brak, tzn jakis innych niż przed stosowaniem FIGURENY. Wywalone pieniądze w błoto- nie warto, nie polecam.

----------


## werona2

nie wiem skąd ta opinia u mnie całkiem na odwrót i po figurenie zauważyłam szybsze efekty, może to zależy od organizmu albo powinnaś jeszcze poczekać i się nie poddawać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest coś takiego jak deficyt kaloryczny jeśli nie wiesz co to jest to za odchudzanie się nie bierz bo nie masz o tym pojęcia i nie płacz że nie da się schudnąć !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuje figurene od miesiąca i muszę powiedzieć że super działa. Straciłam już 6 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego ludzie wydawałoby sie inteligentni dają sie namówić na taki badziew. Czy nie rozumiecie ze te pozytywne opinie piszą osoby którym sie za to płaci. Nie kupujcie bo to kolejny słaby specyfik

----------


## kasiaGi

Ja się dałam namówić po przeczytaniu tych opinii i wgl nie żałuję, fatycznie fajnie zadziałał ten specyfik na moją kuracje i wyraźnie przyśpieszył utratę wagi !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry suplement na pewno zauważalnie przyśpiesza przemianę materii, nie zauważałam żadnych problemów w postaci skutków ubocznych, efektu joja też nie było, skład naturalny, to wszystko przemawia na jego korzyść.

----------


## Amelia22

Nie ma magicznego suplementu na schudnięcie. Tylko sport i dieta mogą dać wymazone efekty. Według mnie zamiast tego lepiej dokupic witaminy i minerały  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja schudłam na suplemencie Be Slim 3. Przyspieszył moją przemianę materii. Oprócz tego starałam się zdrowo odżywiać i częściej spacerować. To wystarczyło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w moim przypadku jedyna skuteczna dieta bylo ograniczenie slodyczy i slonych przekasek, dodatkowo postawilam na salatki w porze obiadowej no i zapisalam sie tez na silownie, po prostu zmienilam styl życia, diete wspomagam tez suplementem be slim 3 ktory w sowim skaldzie zawiera m.in. wyciag z morwy bialej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bradz mi pomoglo zastosowanie preparatu figurena slim i moge go polecić osob które tak jak ja maja sporo do zrzucenia. Zauważyłam przy figurenie znaczne przyspiesznie metabolizmu nawet jak nie ćwiczyłam

----------


## nertt

Problemy z nadwagą to się ciągną za mną jeszcze od szkoły. Dopiero trening na platformie wibracyjnej Vibramagic pomaga mi skuteczniej walczyć z kilogramami. Jestem z natury leniwa, więc taki wynalazek, który zastępuje ciężkie, wielogodzinne ćwiczenia to dla mnie najlepsza opcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadza się. Niestety większość wpisów polecających tego typu "super preparaty" jest kupiona. W czym nawet nie ma nic dziwnego. Masa firm oferuje tego typu wpisy na forach. Etycznie - słabe. Ale legalne.

----------


## vxc

Mi koleżanka jakiś czas temu poleciła platformę wibracyjną Vibramagic. Tanio nie kosztowała, ale warto. Takie platformy powstały z myślą o kosmonautach z NASA, żeby zapewnić im ruch i aktywność fizyczną w specyficznych warunkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Vibromagic  :Big Grin:  Najwazniejsze zdrowe odzywanie, nie zadne wibratory. Jak komus bardzo zalezy to niech proboje naturalnych srodkow spirulina, zielony jeczmien i piperyna, dobre herbaty ziolowe. Ale bez dobrej diety, to niech sie nie spodziewa efektów  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym powiedziała, że dobra dieta, to 70% sukcesy, a 30% to ćwiczenia, których nie można olać, bo ukształtują sylwetkę. Bez cellulitu i obwisów. Wiem, bo sama przerabiałam. Dowiedziałam się wszystkiego o zdrowym stylu życia od specjalistów z poradni coio. Mnie sie w ciągu 3 miesięcy udało 12 kilogramów zrzucić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dwóch miesięcy stosuje preparat figurena slim w odchudzaniu i schudłam już 11 kg, nawet okres świąteczny nie przeszkodził mi w kuracji chociaż nie ograniczałam się tak bardzo w jedzeniu to i mimo to nie przytyłam, tabletki figurena fajnie przyśpieszają metabolizm i hamują apetyt, pomogły mi utrzymać zalecenia diety - wcześniej miałam z tym problem. Jeszcze tylko 5 kg i będę ważyła tyle ile sobie założyłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 miesiące temu skończyłam swoją 3 miesięczną kurację odchudzającą z figureną slim schudłam 18 kg. Miałam dietę i ćwiczyłam na siłowni. Myślę że bez tego suplementu nie udałoby mi się aż tyle schudnąć zważając na moje wcześniejsze odchudzania w których miałam wyniki 5 kg, 8 kg najwięcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam therm line fast , osobiście bardzo polecam osobom które chcą szybko pozbyć się cellulitu czy nadmiaru wody z organizmu. Tabletki są na składnikach naturalnych więc żaden żołądek nie będzie z tego powodu obciązony.

----------


## zezia

Figurena pomogła mi schudnąć 12 kg w 3 miesiące - muszę przyznać że bez jego zasługi ciężko byłoby mi schudnąć. Sama dieta nie dawała mi wcześniej zadowalających efektów.

----------


## Greys

nie kojarze tego suplementu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Figurenę stosowałam ale nie pomogła mi schudnąć. Udało się dopiero jak zaczęłam stosować dietę Sandruni. Schudłam jak narazie prawie 10 kg w 5 tygodni i nadal walczę. Jeżeli chcecie dowiedzieć się więcej na temat tej diety to warto poczytać w google. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Figurena jak najbardziej ! Na samej diecie nie udało mi się, ćwiczenia też dawały efekt do pewnego momentu, odkąd połączyłam te 3 elementy czyli dieta, ćwiczenia i figurene to waga błyskawicznie poleciała w dół.

----------


## Anka10

Zaczęłam odchudzanie z figurena slim 2 miesiące temu i mogę napisać tyle że świetnie działa razem z dietą, te dwa elementy doskonale się uzupełniają, w efekcie schudłam już 9 kg.

----------


## indoet93

Di bagian atas Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie polecam figurena slim, wcześniej nie miałam takich efektów w odchudzaniu na żadnej diecie. Oczywiście jestem świadoma tego że suplement to uzupełnienie diety ale super przyśpiesza efekty odchudzania.

----------


## Gibi

Słyszałam już kiedyś o tym suplemencie ale nie byłam do niego przekonana tym bardziej że jest tyle pochlebnych opinii co wydaje mi się trochę naciągane, kupiłam więc inny suplement jeden z tych reklamowanych w tv ale niestety nie dał mi żadnego efektu. Wróciłam więc do tematu figureny i zakupiłam w internecie. Ogólnie jestem zaskoczona że faktycznie zaczął mi pomagać i przyśpieszył efekt odchudzania, jednak te pozytywne opinie nie sa aż tak naciągane. Warto włączyć do odchudzania, polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam figurena slim. Przez odchudzanie przeszłam dużo łatwiej z jego pomocą

----------


## elciaq

Pracuje nad swoją figurą od miesiąca, zauważyłam świetne efekty w odchudzaniu pomaga mi uzyskać suplement diety figurena slim, który podkręca mój metabolizm i hamuje apetyt na słodycze szczególnie. Warto dołączyć do kuracji ja schudłam już 6 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stare Chińskie przysłowie mówi :Smile: 
Większe tempo metabolizmu sprawia, że spalasz tkankę tłuszczową szybciej i łatwiej tracisz nadmierne kilogramy. Czyli na początku dieta + wysiłek fizyczny, możesz dodatkowo sięgnąć po naturalne tabletki np figurena slim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odchudzanie nie jest łatwe ale wystarczy dobra motywacja odrobina dobrej woli.W sumie mi schudnąć w dużej mierze pomogły tabletki figurena. Dzięki nim moja dieta przebiegła bez żadnych niemiłych niespodzianek.Schudłam w sposób zdrowy bez efektu jo-jo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odchudzam się od dwóch miesięcy i ćwiczę zumbę myślę że bardzo dużo mi pomaga w kuracji, w końcu sama dieta to nie wszystko, dodatkowo stosuję naturalny preparat figurena slim i już prawie schudłam z całej nadwagi, ogólnie mam już 12 kg mniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siostra schudła, ja schudłam, koleżanka teraz stosuje i tez jest zadowolona. To chyba najlepsza rekomendacja figureny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są może jakieś kupony rabatowe na figurene?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kuponu rabatowego nie mam ale możesz kupić w zestawie 2+1 taniej. Dostajesz wtedy 3 opakowania za 2 kupione, czyli 3 starczą Tobie na cały zalecany okres kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja widziałam jeszcze promocje 10% na stronie figurena.pl

----------


## PerfectVision.pl

Moim zdaniem najzdrowsze odchudzanie to po prostu ruch i ćwiczenia fizyczne - nic nie działa lepiej w tym przypadku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Figurena - to sprawdzony preparat, ja moja siostra i koleżanka wszystkie zakończyłyśmy odchudzanie z sukcesem a pomogła nam figurena

----------

